# Who hand feeds their P?



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I do...and thatz cool and scary as hell...afraid they might get a chunk of flesh off of my fingers...


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

I feed my Black Rhom by hand,well sort of he comes to the top of the tank and i drop the food in(dont really trust him!!)


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

my rhom doesnt eat with anyone in the room yet, my caribe stay on the bottom of the tank all day, but my JD i hand feed on a daily basis.


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

Isnt that a bad idea?


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

for a shoal of fish...no way! but i can see it happening on a solitary fish.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've got one rhom that will take food, I don't like fingers that close to a speeding rhoms mouth.I tried getting a vid a couple weeks ago of it and almost got bit trying to run camera and feed.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

I know hareball does.


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

Wow, you guys got some nuts hand feeding P's. I never realized how sharp their teeth really are untill I bought a beef heart. I have some medical-grade knives that I used to cut it up, and I still had to saw trough it. When I threw it in the tank my p's went through it like it was butter. I don't think I'd ever put my hands that close to their mouthes, even if they would take food from me.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i tried it yesterday....they are to skittish

i got bit by me piranha..its to quick to feel it but after about 5seconds it stings like a bitch


----------



## brizco (Apr 29, 2004)

NOway ill ever stick my hand in there even if they are skittish when my hand is in the tank after what ive seen what they do to the food im not gonna even try that nor did i ever thought of doing till now ...good idea but ill leave that to you guys i like my fingers and i tend to keep them ..in 1 piece


----------



## swttalker33 (Jun 7, 2003)

i hand fed my 3.5" rhom a goldfish, stuck it in the water, pulled it out, stuck it in again, and he nabbed it, quite cool, but then again i thougth this would happen cause he chases my hand all over the tank


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I fed my 3 reds by hand...actually...I held their food above the water...they just came up and took it from my hand...I do freak out sometimes...


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

I wouldnt even try that, I play guitar.









SWIMMING RAZORS!


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

I can hold a live feeder goldfish above the water and my Oscars will jump out of the water to eat them

its really cool...
I should make a video of that!


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

wow guys that sound pretty cool, my rbp is 4" now, ill try that tomorrow for shure, sometime I sit in front of the tank and his charging my toes, it's pretty nice. Ill let you know whatS happen


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

x-J-x said:


> I do...and thatz cool and scary as hell...afraid they might get a chunk of flesh off of my fingers...


 I just couldn't even attempt it. It would give my mom a reason to say that I never should have gotten them in the first place.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

my 2.5" red ate a rosie out of my hand yesterday


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I use a 10.5" pair of hemostats to feed mine, the logic being that he will associate the hemos with food instead of my fingers. I wouldn't do it bare-handed though.

-PK


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 25, 2004)

How did you guys train your fish to take food from your hand?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I did it for the very first time the other day! my 8-9" Tern took it out of my hand and it scared the sh*t out of me. Now any time I open the top of the tank they all swim over and when I put my hand in the tank they will all rush it. Up until now they have always swam away from my hand but now they are getting big and more agressive for food. 
btw...this all started after feeding the JD in my tank floating flakes. The Ps after a week started going to the top of the water for food.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I have tried a couple of times. They get close but havent taken it from my hand yet.


----------

